# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Brains4Cars, collision avoidance system, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Cornell University

Stanford University

----------


## Airicist

Anticipating driving maneuvers several seconds before they happen

Published on Apr 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Car safety system monitors your body language to prevent accidents"

by Mariella Moon
April 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Better driving through artificial intelligence"

by  Derrick Harris
September 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Brain4Cars: Cabin sensing for Smart Cars

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> We use a sensory-fusion deep learning architecture for anticipating maneuvers several seconds before they happen.

----------

